# mk3 24v swap



## 95golfgti (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok im thinking about swaping my mk3 12v vr6 to a 24v.

Im going to use my 02a trans with the swap.
Space the front motor mount to work.
The car is already on megasquirt.
Ill run a obd 2 tb.

Now for questions:
Can I use my crack pipe and hoses on the 24v?
Can I use the accessorys and bracket from the 12v?
What is needed for the downpipe?

I got a PNP 12v megasquuirt from paul
Ill use the 12v coilpack
What do I need to do for the vr sensor?
Will the 12v harness work on a 24v? For injectors? temp sensor?
What is need to run vvt for the cams?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The crack pipe is a different length then the 12v one. I used a 12v lower hose with a modified Mk4 upper hose. Accessory bracket HAS to be 24v, I used 12v accessories (alt). TT 24v downpipe bolts right on and mates up with the stock exhaust. I used 90% of the 12v engine harness, I just put the 24v connectors on the stock wiring. The only other things I did was wire the vvt stuff into the egr solenoid/sai solenoid wiring.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The only other things I did was wire the vvt stuff into the egr solenoid/sai solenoid wiring.


What is your reasoning for doin this, ive done this swap before and was interested as to why?


----------



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

so pretty much this project is pretty hard to do huh? :/


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> What is your reasoning for doin this, ive done this swap before and was interested as to why?


Because he used the 12v harness... 

12vs do not have VVT, so he deleted the EGR and the SAI items and had the remaining wires left over, swapped the ECU harness connector to match that of a 24v, and viola you have a modified 12v harness to a 24v engine without the useless egr and SAI not installed... Never thought of doing mine this way, but very ingenuitive... :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

juststarted said:


> Because he used the 12v harness...
> 
> 12vs do not have VVT, so he deleted the EGR and the SAI items and had the remaining wires left over, swapped the ECU harness connector to match that of a 24v, and viola you have a modified 12v harness to a 24v engine without the useless egr and SAI not installed... Never thought of doing mine this way, but very ingenuitive... :thumbup:


Bingo. :thumbup: The SAI relay even ran my electric waterpump... but most people don't need that.


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Bingo. :thumbup: The SAI relay even ran my electric waterpump... but most people don't need that.


I actually might do that for my Air to water intercooler pump, thanks for the IDEA!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No problem.eace:


----------



## allmotormk3vr6 (Dec 28, 2008)

*vvt wiring*

Thank You very much to everyone on this post I've been trying to figure out this vvt wiring for weeks now.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

